# Latest dyeing adventure



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I dyed this last week. I think is is corriedale wool. I used purple, yellow & turquoise dyes in fairly intense dilutions because I like strong colors. It was wrapped in plastic wrap & "cooked" in a microwave. My friend thinks it looks like a Mardi Gras cake. I'll be interested to see how it looks when spun up. Where the yellow & turquoise touched, they created green, which wasn't the look I was after, but it is growing on me!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I think it is a fiesta. I like the green. I can't wait to see it spun up. I did something similar not to long ago need to look the picture.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks great! Corriedale takes dye beautifully


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Lovely! Sometimes the unintended effect works well!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Love this dramatic colour combo. Please let us see how it looks when spun.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

That should spin up beautifully.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I like it!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Can't wait to see it spun!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Let the spinning begin. That is a fantastic color combination.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I like it too. Looking forward to seeing it spun up.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Yes, the intense colors are a visual treat. Do show us what it looks like spun. It looks like you have a lot, too.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is my fiesta. Just put it up for sale on the sales page only have one. Your roving looked simular to mine.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great. Look forward to seeing the spun yarn


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

mama879 said:


> This is my fiesta. Just put it up for sale on the sales page only have one. Your roving looked simular to mine.


Beautiful.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice colors.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I love those colors! Yes, it does look like Mardi Gras!


----------

